# Horseshoe Hart



## jpfabricator (Apr 13, 2016)

I helped a friend whos a ferrier change brakepads on his mobile horeshoe shop (truck and trailer)
I asked if we could fire up the forge and do some blacksmith work.
I have done some minor heating and beating, so I impressed myself when I attempted this.


My wife loved it, and wants me to do more "stuff"!

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## ELHEAD (Apr 14, 2016)

Nothing like the smell of burning coal is there?
Looks good, I'm afraid to let my wife see such things, she seems to find six projects to take the place of each one I complete.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 14, 2016)

Nice job with the shoes, and I know what you mean about the wives, bless their little pea picking hearts. Mike


----------

